# Newest pastry chefs in the family



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

On the left is Ann, on the right James.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

That's a cute picture, kuan!!


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

great job pint sized pastry chefs!!!!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Imagine what they'll accomplish in a few years...:lips:


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

That's such a great picture. 


And the houses are fabulous!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Wow! They are so lucky to be able to enjoy culinary experiences so early in life. You must have a joyful home kitchen!


----------

